# I need a 2 pole 40 GFCI breaker for Challenger Panel



## 00Funk (Oct 9, 2007)

Should I go with a Murray ?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

No, no. Cutler Hammer BR is the compliant breaker for that panel. Cutler Hammer took over the Challenger brand years back, and for a few years they were branded "Cutler Hammer/Challenger". 

Here's the UL letter to prove it, which you should print out and keep on your truck somplace. One day, an inspector's gonna want to see proof:

http://www.eatonelectrical.com/unsecure/cms1/LT01221002E.PDF


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Consequently, if this is for a spa or hot tub, you might just feed with a regular 2pole 40, and then use one of the pre-made spa disconnects that has the GFCI built in. That's what I generally do.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Those "spa panels" are usually the same cost as a breaker alone. This saves you the cost of the outside disconnect. Although the savings is not huge.


----------



## 00Funk (Oct 9, 2007)

This was an old used spa, (Morgan Spa) that allready had a suposedly good GFCI built in. Wrong. GFCI would trip, when you tested it, but all power stayed on. Everythings all wired up, easyiest thing to do, at THIS point, is stick an arc fault breaker in.

Heres the model # BR style I need GFCB240. Anyone got one they want to sell ?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

00Funk said:


> Heres the model # BR style I need GFCB240. Anyone got one they want to sell ?


Should be able to get that pretty easily at your local supply house that handles Cutler Hammer. I don't happen to have one of those on the truck, or even stock one. Can't remember the last time I even used one. Maybe never. It's not exotic, however. In layman's terms, you'd be asking the counter guy for a "BR 240 GFCI", even if that's not the part number. Better to put it in simple terms for the counter guys.


----------

